# Your Biggest Fish This Year.



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Although for me fishing is always about catching, I'm just curious to find out how everyone did this year. I would really love to see a photo of your biggest fish this year only. If you don't have a photo, a description would be just fine. I'm not looking for destinations. As a matter of fact, unless it's Scofield or Strawberry or Jordanelle, I rather not know where you caught it.

This was my accomplishment this year. This bad boy went 23.5 inches long.










It was the new catch and release state record Tiger trout. However, because the state requires that you give the location of where you caught your fish, I opted not to turn this fish in to the state to claim the record. I'm particularly careful about giving out this location and it just wouldn't be worth having this place over run with anglers.

So... how about you?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I know where that is :wink: Good job on not reporting it. C&R record is not worth exposing a place like that.

Anyway, my biggest fish(es) this year were a 20" tiger from the same place as yours, a 23" cutt from strawberry, a 20" rainbow from a southern water that you like, and a 19" brown from the MP. Nothing huge but they were all memorable.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine was a 18 in Brown on the Middle Provo this year. No pic though sorry. But this year has been full of memories and lots of fish.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure of the length of the fish.... for some stupid reason, I just never carry a tape. I know I caught several browns this year that were 18 measured and maybe some that went over that and were returned unmeasured. I didn't actually keep any that big. Here are some pictures of my bigger fish....





































These were all from this year.... I need to get back out and get after some fish... its been too long.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice fish guys! Thanks for sharing - Keep them coming!


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> I know where that is :wink: Good job on not reporting it. C&R record is not worth exposing a place like that.
> 
> Anyway, my biggest fish(es) this year were a 20" tiger from the same place as yours, a 23" cutt from strawberry, a 20" rainbow from a southern water that you like, and a 19" brown from the MP. Nothing huge but they were all memorable.


Nice going Scotty! It looks like I'm going to that southern water again real soon. Do you want to go?
Ben


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are a few of my biggest catches of the year...

Smallmouth Bass









Utah Sucker









SC Largemouth
[attachment=1:51f99]sc-largie.jpg[/attachment:51f99]

SC Ladyfish
[attachment=0:51f99]sc-lady.jpg[/attachment:51f99]

Hope no one minds me posting the South Carolina fish!


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine was a 24 inch rainbow out of east canyon.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I caught a few cutts in the 20-21 range at strawberry this year but who isnt?

I did catch a 20 something inch walleye out of Holmes Creek, same with a slab of a white bass. Ill find the pics here shortly.

For stream fishing I got a 14inch brown out of the Weber.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I caught a 20.5", 4.5 lb largemouth this past summer.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Improv said:


> Nice going Scotty! It looks like I'm going to that southern water again real soon. Do you want to go?
> Ben


When?

Oh yeah, forgot about these:

First wiper:









and biggest LMB at around 19":


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*5lb lmb*









*4.5lb smb*









*I can't find my 6lb smallie and big browns(5 this year over 20")*


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Props to you Mr. Gunz.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

My biggest fish are a 15in rainbow 18 inch catfish 22in carp and a 15in smallie.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Caught nothing over 16" this year Biggest was probably one of the kokes from Causey. I got a 15" largemouth from Newton, and had a nice tiger musky on before it snaped my line.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

not my biggest fish but my favorite. 15" brookie from duck dreek pond :? .its cool there are fish that big in there  .










and a 16" brown from pine again the :? . didn't know any fish survived after 8" without being harvested










my biggest were from scofield









however this was a year of first for me. my first albino, brook, and whitefish  8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My big boy was on Jordanelle about 23" and about 3-4 LBS really surprised us on a pop gear and worm...

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd21 ... CN1361.jpg

This photo does not look it but an 18-19 inch cut

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd21 ... CN1576.jpg

And the strawberry cuts as well from 18-21" were the big lake fish this year. On the rivers I picked up a 17" rainbow from the gallitan, and a huge 21" tiger from an undisclosed water. I was happy to be able to see both fish but not fortunate enough to have them to shore to snap a photo. Sad to see the season comming to an end, good thing football gets me through the winters! GO COWBOYS!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice fish fellas! Biggest 'bow was 27" (alaska, bristol bay) but Utah was 24" on the goold old lower provo (so much for stunted fish!) Brownie was 25.5" (caught on a #14 caddis dry) on a utah tailwater that shall remain nameless. Havent caught any really noteworthy Cutties this year, maybe about 17" on the Logan.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I wanna play. Nothing huge. Hope the berry will treat me well this year.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Not sure I want to admit this, but my biggest fish so far this year is a 19" Whitefish caught from the middle provo. Was a fun fight with a 3wt Fly Rod. I have caught a couple 18" browns though.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

dont feel bad rnf. big fish are nice to catch but that isn't everything. i will gladly take a 12" brook over a 18" bow any day. but hey you enjoyed it so that's all that matters right


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Hehe, I don't feel bad. Actually that is one of my best memories of the year. That thing was a beast, took me 10 minutes to land him. White fish pound for pound are one of the best fights you can have IMO.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

My biggest fish this year was a wild 4 lb rainbow caught on a gold bluefox.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

my whitefish expriences have been mixed. one felt like a bass another like a cutthroat, but most of them do fight really well  . they are way fun to catch. it would be pretty neat to see one rise to a dry because their mouths are so small and i have a hard enough time hooking up with them on nymphs  

cheech that is an awesome looking cutt btw


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I hooked into one with a BWO dry pattern about a month ago on the Upper Green. It surprised me to say the least. I'm a whitefish magnet...


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

cheech said:


> I wanna play. Nothing huge. Hope the berry will treat me well this year.


That is one beautiful Colorado Cutthroat! Very nice Cheech!


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Your tigey is very nice too. Curtis is still bitter by the way When are we going back.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

cheech said:


> Your tigey is very nice too. Curtis is still bitter by the way When are we going back.


I'm thinking with the "Park's challenge" that we out to take a trip up there real soon. Tell me your next available day, and I'm there!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

The biggest fish I caught this year was unfortunately a carp, I have no idea how much it weighed, but it was massive! As far as game fish go, the biggest fish I caught was more than likely a channel cat, not sure about the weight on that one either. The years run together so much I forget what I catch from year to year! :lol:


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

The year is not over I will post my biggest fish of the year in Nov. :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

This is a brown that my daughter caught this spring.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

ridgetops said:


> This is a brown that my daughter caught this spring.


Great to see you did well there. I have been fishing there a bit trying to get a pig like that.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello, Humans!

I'm happy to say that I just caught the biggest fish of my life, today!

A Northern Pike at 28.5 inches!!!










My biggest trout this year (23 even):










My biggest bass ever (sad, huh?):










My wife's biggest fish ever (22.5...no really):










This has been the best fishing year of my life!

(edit: BTW, Improv- That's a sweet tiger! Does it live where I think it lives?)


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> BTW, Improv- That's a sweet tiger! Does it live where I think it lives?)


LOAH&#8230; I'm not sure if you know about this place or not, it's a bit off the beaten path. It's one of those places that if I took a friend I would have to blindfold them until we got there. Send me an email of where you think it might be and I'll tell you if you are right. I can tell you that it's not the same place that someone exposed on the DWR site a while back after you posted some pictures - if that helps.

Anyway&#8230; good to have you back.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loah, 

Good to see you back! Pike fishing eh... That always looked like a lot of fun! *()* *()* *()*


----------



## cheese_god (Oct 1, 2007)

sad but my biggest fish of the year was two weeks ago at salem pond[attachment=0:5539a]bigfish1.jpg[/attachment:5539a]


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know if I was fishing the same spot as both you guys, very possible, but my big fish for the year was a 6lb. 26" Tiger Trout!!! that was one fun fish!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've seen those monster carp in Salem Pond...I have never caught any of those grass carp, but I have caught a large garder snake there :? 

That sounds like a sweet Tiger Trout though! How do Tiger trout taste?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

They taste like a cross between a bald eagle and a spotted owl:

*SCRUMPTIOUS!* :lol:

No, they actually taste really good...The ones I've had, at least. I'm sure some of that flavor is unique to the particular waters they're caught in, but they taste better than a brown (IMO) or a brook, but they don't quite top a bear lake cutthroat from Strawberry. I'd say they taste as good as a rainbow, but they've definitely got their own brand of flavor. Try one.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOAH said:


> They taste like a cross between a bald eagle and a spotted owl:
> 
> *SCRUMPTIOUS!* :lol:
> 
> No, they actually taste really good...The ones I've had, at least. I'm sure some of that flavor is unique to the particular waters they're caught in, but they taste better than a brown (IMO) or a brook, but they don't quite top a bear lake cutthroat from Strawberry. I'd say they taste as good as a rainbow, but they've definitely got their own brand of flavor. Try one.


I'll try one as soon as I catch one!...I guess that is a good incentive for me to go fishing for 'em. I should take a trip to Scofield soon!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The tigers at Scofield are getting harder and harder to find. I'd keep driving and throw a minnow into Huntington from the dam.

At Scofield, you'll most likely end up catching a whole bunch of rainbows before you see a tiger.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

YUM-YUM Over 17", caught a couple of days ago at a brand new secret spot, the only one I kept. This is the only secret spot I have now.  The rest have dried up and have been "discovered" and over fished.

Leaky and Sparky[attachment=0:d436d]Gl 2a 10-3-07.jpg[/attachment:d436d]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Leaky, I've always loved your dinner plate pics. :lol:

That thing's massive.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That is one healthy looking fish! It must have tasted delicious!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

It was. :mrgreen: It was really, really good.  I hope my body can handle the mercury.  Oh well, I don't have that many years to go. May as well enjoy the finer things in life even though.
Leaky and Sparky


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are some nice fishies, fatbass...All 3. I can't help but chuckle while looking at a renowned brewmeister wearing a "Miller Lite" shirt. :lol:


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Improv said:


> Although for me fishing is always about catching, I'm just curious to find out how everyone did this year. I would really love to see a photo of your biggest fish this year only. If you don't have a photo, a description would be just fine. I'm not looking for destinations. As a matter of fact, unless it's Scofield or Strawberry or Jordanelle, I rather not know where you caught it.
> 
> This was my accomplishment this year. This bad boy went 23.5 inches long.
> 
> ...


Same species as your fish, same spot as yours too... just landed it 5 days before you got the call form Fry.... 23.5+ : ) 
P.S. Heading back, going to win the rod : ) Best of luck!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now I've got Tiger envy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

Does my wife's fish count? 26.9 LBS 38.5 inches long. Fishlake Mackinaw.


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

> Same species as your fish, same spot as yours too... just landed it 5 days before you got the call form Fry.... 23.5+ : )
> P.S. Heading back, going to win the rod : ) Best of luck!


Hey Ventur, remember you need a witness : ) 
I'm off all week now and I can keep a secret place secret! I'll even wear the blindfold. We need to meet up and go fishing anyway, I have a ton I need to learn from you!

--gnfishn


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tattertot said:


> Does my wife's fish count? 26.9 LBS 38.5 inches long. Fishlake Mackinaw.


That's awesome! That would be fun to fish for Mack's!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

This is the biggest fish for my Bro in law










This is the biggest fish for me...










Sad Huh


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry FROGGER your bros from the gorge doesn't count, your just jelous so you had to post the pic :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

bow hunter said:


> Sorry FROGGER your bros from the gorge doesn't count, your just jelous so you had to post the pic :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am jealous,


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Biggest Splake caught and released this year, so far.









Brown









Lake trout


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Biggest Splake caught and released this year, so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to see your pics. Id like to see the one of the splake.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

23lbs 8 oz, 40.5 inches long.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice fish Chris! I really like that bass. I'm gonna have to hit quail sometime.

Since I caught my biggest gamefish this year after I originally posted on this thread, I will update it. Sure everybody has seen this pic now, but it belongs on this thread too.

[attachment=0:27s6di5j]walleye.jpg[/attachment:27s6di5j]


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

4 cutts in a Sw Wy small river that were from 24 to 26 1/2" - 1 brown that went 24 1/4" from the same river.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

O.K. since this thread is still alive and I now know how to actually post pics instead of links I will post the brown and tiger twins!

The most recent, estimate 22-24" 4 1/2 - 5 lbs....










The previous best about 19-21" 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 lbs.....










The brown we caught on jordanelle about 18-20" 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 lbs...










All the fish are still swimming and waiting to be caught again!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet fish orvis1.... That is one fat Brown..... :shock:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's some of the large fish we caught this year. Made our last trip with the boat a few days ago and now we can only reminisce about this past season and planning trips for next year. We are planning on doing some shore fishing until the snow flies. :wink: :wink:

21 Inch Pineview Brown









19 Inch Pineview Brown










12 Inch Pineview Crappies



















51 Inch Pineview Tiger Musky










49 Inch Pineview Tiger Musky


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > Since I caught my biggest gamefish this year after I originally posted on this thread, I will update it. Sure everybody has seen this pic now, but it belongs on this thread too.
> ...


I bet it won't be long until you are taunting me back with a monster. Especially if you are going through Wyoming this summer still. I finally stopped at Fish Tech today (Yes, I have too much time on my hands the past few days), and that is a great store. Helpful people in there too. They gave me some advice on where to find the Deer Creek eyes because that is still haunting me, I won't feel complete untill I get one out of there. I can't wait to try some of their suggestions. I also figured out why a certain spot there keeps producing largemouth consistently for me. There are some submerged buildings or houses where that spot is.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

K2muskie, I am not worthy!!! I wish I could get muskies like that, or even a muskie. AMAZING!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

51 inch musky - doesn't that beat the state record??


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> 51 inch musky - doesn't that beat the state record??


Nope C&R for the state record Tiger Musky is 53.25 inches. Some who work for the state game and fish think that record was doctored. Oh well, the 51 incher we got this year is my fish'n partners PB and to us it's a record. Maybe next year we can C&R a new state record. :wink: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

If anyone can, it'll be you two.

I have faith.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Not my biggest but my prettiest . :lol:


----------



## Jake0421 (Nov 17, 2007)

After 6 months of convincing my father to get his license, he finally did. And Just out of the local ponds here in Davis and Weber counties, he killin me in caught and length. Below is his biggest out of Syracuse pond. This was caught early november.


----------

